# Interior Hardware



## Sooners (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi

I'm looking for a couple of items. Anyone know of some places to purchase
Crystal door knob sets? We do have a website or two,that was Goggled.

Also,looking for Barn Door hardware. Something you would see on the 
East Coastal. If anyone has purchased these items,please share. Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any Farm Supply will have the barn door hardware, no idea what company's are in your area.
Around here we have AG Supply, Tractor Supply, Agway, Southern States.
The few crystal knobs I needed I special ordered from a catalog in Lowes.
Checked at any salvage yards? The two I deal with have boxes of them.
Do not buy the cheap one's they have on the shelve. The screws and threads on the knob are horrible.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Lee Valley (leevalley.com) sells just about any kind of hardware you need for projects around the house. I've ordered from them quite a few times and have always been happy with the quality of each item. They also sell the barn door hardware you're looking for.


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

You can purchase all this stuff from online shops. You can select one which you like. 
Visit following link, it may help you:
https://www.google.com/search?q=whe...&sa=X&ei=q81RVNqjIc2zyATHkYDgAw&ved=0CJkBELMY


----------

